# Windows 10 unexpected kernel mode trap



## tgehler (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi,
I just upgraded from win 7 to win 10.
Admin account works OK. Whenever 2 standard users attempt login they get BDOS 'unexpected kernel mode trap'

OS-Win 10 pro
x64
Bought the PC from new with OS win 7 (I think professional, don't recall sp)
Hardware is about 2-3 yrs old.
Intel i7-4702MQ @220GHz, 8GB RAM.
Uses internal Intel HD Graphics 4600 adapter

HP Probook 450G1.

Many thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . . 

The 3 dumps were identical.

Probable cause listed as *netio.sys*, a Microsoft networking related driver. It is not the cause; merely a default.


See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Be sure that your networking drivers are updated (Ethernet & wifi -- even if not used).

Any such problems with the system under Windows 7?

Thanks for letting me process my 1st Windows 10 dump file! 

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp3_SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip\073115-73609-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 8 Kernel Version 10240 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 10240.16393.amd64fre.th1_st1.150717-1719
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff803`e060d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff803`e0932030
Debug session time: Thu Jul 30 19:44:50.463 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:32.171
Loading Kernel Symbols
..

Press ctrl-c (cdb, kd, ntsd) or ctrl-break (windbg) to abort symbol loads that take too long.
Run !sym noisy before .reload to track down problems loading symbols.

.............................................................
................................................................
................................................................
..
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
Cannot read PEB32 from WOW64 TEB32 00009a0c - Win32 error 0n30
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007F, {8, ffffd0004b28bb30, ffffd0004b787fa0, fffff803e06b288b}

Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!MatchValues+1b8 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Processing initial command '!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck'
3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP_M (1000007f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: ffffd0004b28bb30
Arg3: ffffd0004b787fa0
Arg4: fffff803e06b288b

Debugging Details:
------------------


DUMP_FILE_ATTRIBUTES: 0x8
  Kernel Generated Triage Dump

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff803e06b1f5a to fffff803e06b288b

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`4b787fa0 fffff803`e06b1f5a : ffffd000`4b7882c6 ffffe000`14c51740 ffffe000`14c51740 00000000`00000000 : nt!SepNormalAccessCheck+0x32b
ffffd000`4b788080 fffff803`e06b175f : ffffd000`4b788340 ffffe000`165ca290 ffffd000`4b788490 00000000`00000000 : nt!SepAccessCheck+0x1ea
ffffd000`4b788220 fffff803`e06b0a79 : ffffe000`165ca290 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b788410 ffffd000`4b283101 : nt!SeAccessCheckWithHint+0x4ff
ffffd000`4b7883b0 fffff801`2b1acb48 : 00000000`00000000 fffff803`e0654c36 fffff801`2cc7feb8 fffff801`2cc7feb8 : nt!SeAccessCheckFromStateEx+0x89
ffffd000`4b788440 fffff801`2b1ac66d : ffffe000`165ca268 ffffe000`00000000 c0a80005`cc4fc5c8 00000201`c2640050 : NETIO!MatchValues+0x1b8
ffffd000`4b7884f0 fffff801`2b1a8e8f : ffffe000`14aaa260 ffffd000`4b788a70 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b7887a0 : NETIO!IndexListClassify+0xcd
ffffd000`4b788580 fffff801`2b2bda78 : 00000000`0000f5b0 ffffe000`1767e318 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : NETIO!KfdClassify+0x25f
ffffd000`4b7889f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip!WfpAlepReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x730
ffffd000`4b788b70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b788cb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b789170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b788db0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b788ef0 ffffe000`0efc3930 ffffe000`0efc36d0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b788df0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b788f70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b7890b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b789570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b7891b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b7892f0 ffffe000`0efc3dd0 ffffe000`0efc3b70 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b7891f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b789370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b7894b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b789970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b7895b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b7896f0 ffffe000`0efc6490 ffffe000`0efc6230 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b7895f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b789770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b7898b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b789d70 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b7899b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b789af0 ffffe000`0efc6930 ffffe000`0efc66d0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b7899f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b789b70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b789cb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78a170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b789db0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b789ef0 ffffe000`0efc6dd0 ffffe000`0efc6b70 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b789df0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b789f70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78a0b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78a570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78a1b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78a2f0 ffffe000`0ef6a490 ffffe000`0ef6a230 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78a1f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78a370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78a4b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78a970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78a5b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78a6f0 ffffe000`0ef6a930 ffffe000`0ef6a6d0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78a5f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78a770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78a8b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78ad70 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78a9b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78aaf0 ffffe000`0ef6add0 ffffe000`0ef6ab70 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78a9f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78ab70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78acb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78b170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78adb0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78aef0 ffffe000`0ef94490 ffffe000`0ef94230 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78adf0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78af70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78b0b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78b570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78b1b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78b2f0 ffffe000`0ef94930 ffffe000`0ef946d0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78b1f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78b370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78b4b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78b970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78b5b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78b6f0 ffffe000`0ef94dd0 ffffe000`0ef94b70 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78b5f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78b770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78b8b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78bd70 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78b9b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78baf0 ffffe000`0ef96540 ffffe000`0ef962e0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78b9f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78bb70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78bcb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78c170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78bdb0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78bef0 ffffe000`0f344540 ffffe000`0f3442e0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78bdf0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78bf70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78c0b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78c570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78c1b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78c2f0 ffffe000`0ef989e0 ffffe000`0ef98780 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78c1f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78c370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78c4b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78c970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78c5b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78c6f0 ffffe000`17d7fdd0 ffffe000`163c5cf0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78c5f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78c770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78c8b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78cd70 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78c9b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78caf0 ffffe000`0fc978a0 ffffe000`17ef3500 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78c9f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78cb70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78ccb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78d170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78cdb0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78cef0 ffffe000`0ff3fa50 ffffe000`0fc48b30 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!MatchValues+1b8
fffff801`2b1acb48 448b4507        mov     r8d,dword ptr [rbp+7]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!MatchValues+1b8

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  559f3890

IMAGE_VERSION:  10.0.10240.16384

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  1b8

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_NETIO!MatchValues

BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_NETIO!MatchValues

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0x7f_8_netio!matchvalues

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {111b1cc9-b9ae-b7ab-fa39-3b8d636d3f6f}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=ffffd0004b28baf0 rbx=ffffe000165ca2ac rcx=000000000000007f
rdx=0000000000000008 rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff803e06b288b rsp=ffffd0004b787fa0 rbp=ffffd0004b788190
 r8=ffffd0004b28bb30  r9=ffffd0004b787fa0 r10=fffff803e06b288b
r11=0000000000000000 r12=ffffe000165ca2b4 r13=ffffe00014c51200
r14=ffffe00014c51828 r15=0000000000001404
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!SepNormalAccessCheck+0x32b:
fffff803`e06b288b e840800900      call    nt!memcmp (fffff803`e074a8d0)
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
ffffd000`4b787fa0 fffff803`e06b1f5a : ffffd000`4b7882c6 ffffe000`14c51740 ffffe000`14c51740 00000000`00000000 : nt!SepNormalAccessCheck+0x32b
ffffd000`4b788080 fffff803`e06b175f : ffffd000`4b788340 ffffe000`165ca290 ffffd000`4b788490 00000000`00000000 : nt!SepAccessCheck+0x1ea
ffffd000`4b788220 fffff803`e06b0a79 : ffffe000`165ca290 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b788410 ffffd000`4b283101 : nt!SeAccessCheckWithHint+0x4ff
ffffd000`4b7883b0 fffff801`2b1acb48 : 00000000`00000000 fffff803`e0654c36 fffff801`2cc7feb8 fffff801`2cc7feb8 : nt!SeAccessCheckFromStateEx+0x89
ffffd000`4b788440 fffff801`2b1ac66d : ffffe000`165ca268 ffffe000`00000000 c0a80005`cc4fc5c8 00000201`c2640050 : NETIO!MatchValues+0x1b8
ffffd000`4b7884f0 fffff801`2b1a8e8f : ffffe000`14aaa260 ffffd000`4b788a70 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b7887a0 : NETIO!IndexListClassify+0xcd
ffffd000`4b788580 fffff801`2b2bda78 : 00000000`0000f5b0 ffffe000`1767e318 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : NETIO!KfdClassify+0x25f
ffffd000`4b7889f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip!WfpAlepReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x730
ffffd000`4b788b70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b788cb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b789170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b788db0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b788ef0 ffffe000`0efc3930 ffffe000`0efc36d0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b788df0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b788f70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b7890b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b789570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b7891b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b7892f0 ffffe000`0efc3dd0 ffffe000`0efc3b70 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b7891f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b789370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b7894b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b789970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b7895b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b7896f0 ffffe000`0efc6490 ffffe000`0efc6230 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b7895f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b789770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b7898b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b789d70 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b7899b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b789af0 ffffe000`0efc6930 ffffe000`0efc66d0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b7899f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b789b70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b789cb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78a170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b789db0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b789ef0 ffffe000`0efc6dd0 ffffe000`0efc6b70 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b789df0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b789f70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78a0b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78a570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78a1b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78a2f0 ffffe000`0ef6a490 ffffe000`0ef6a230 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78a1f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78a370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78a4b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78a970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78a5b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78a6f0 ffffe000`0ef6a930 ffffe000`0ef6a6d0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78a5f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78a770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78a8b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78ad70 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78a9b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78aaf0 ffffe000`0ef6add0 ffffe000`0ef6ab70 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78a9f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78ab70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78acb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78b170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78adb0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78aef0 ffffe000`0ef94490 ffffe000`0ef94230 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78adf0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78af70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78b0b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78b570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78b1b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78b2f0 ffffe000`0ef94930 ffffe000`0ef946d0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78b1f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78b370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78b4b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78b970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78b5b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78b6f0 ffffe000`0ef94dd0 ffffe000`0ef94b70 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78b5f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78b770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78b8b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78bd70 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78b9b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78baf0 ffffe000`0ef96540 ffffe000`0ef962e0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78b9f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78bb70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78bcb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78c170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78bdb0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78bef0 ffffe000`0f344540 ffffe000`0f3442e0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78bdf0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78bf70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78c0b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78c570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78c1b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78c2f0 ffffe000`0ef989e0 ffffe000`0ef98780 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78c1f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78c370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78c4b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78c970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78c5b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78c6f0 ffffe000`17d7fdd0 ffffe000`163c5cf0 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78c5f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78c770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78c8b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78cd70 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78c9b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78caf0 ffffe000`0fc978a0 ffffe000`17ef3500 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78c9f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78cb70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78ccb0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78d170 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78cdb0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78cef0 ffffe000`0ff3fa50 ffffe000`0fc48b30 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78cdf0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78cf70 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78d0b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78d570 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78d1b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78d2f0 ffffe000`0ef91dd0 ffffe000`0f8fe830 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78d1f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78d370 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78d4b0 fffff801`2b35cc13 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`4b78d970 00000000`00000010 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78d5b0 fffff801`2b34790b : ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffd000`4b78d6f0 ffffe000`10af0010 ffffe000`10af1490 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x559e3
ffffd000`4b78d5f0 fffff801`2b2bd290 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 ffffe000`0f848ad0 ffffe000`0e730002 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x406db
ffffd000`4b78d770 fffff801`2b397486 : ffffe000`0f848ad0 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000000 ffffe000`0f38f660 : tcpip!WfpAleReauthorizeOutboundConnection+0x190
ffffd000`4b78d8b0 fffff801`2b396bd2 : 00000000`00000001 ffffe000`0f38f660 ffffe000`16e68350 fffff803`e06521dd : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeConnectCompletion+0x136
ffffd000`4b78d9b0 fffff801`2b4c0514 : ffffe000`0e738040 fffff803`e0651ba8 ffffe000`0ef994f0 ffffe000`16e68350 : tcpip!WfpAleCompleteOperation+0x1a2
ffffd000`4b78da70 fffff801`2f642dc5 : ffffe000`0ef994f0 ffffe000`16e68350 00000000`00000000 00000000`00004000 : fwpkclnt!FwpsCompleteOperation0+0x24
ffffd000`4b78daa0 fffff803`e0686054 : ffffe000`0e738040 fffff803`e0685b58 fffff803`e09e6340 00000000`00000000 : wpcfltr!ListEntry_Create+0x615
ffffd000`4b78db00 fffff803`e0685769 : fffff803`e09e6340 ffffe000`0e738040 fffff803`e0685f60 fffff803`e09e6340 : nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0xf4
ffffd000`4b78db70 fffff803`e06f2698 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 fffff803`e09e6340 ffffe000`0e738040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xe9
ffffd000`4b78dc00 fffff803`e075f306 : ffffd000`4b380180 ffffe000`0e738040 ffffd000`4b38ccc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x58
ffffd000`4b78dc60 00000000`00000000 : ffffd000`4b78e000 ffffd000`4b788000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff801`2a200000 fffff801`2a223000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2a230000 fffff801`2a247000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Jul 09 23:12:57 2015 (559F3839)
fffff801`2a250000 fffff801`2a25b000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2a260000 fffff801`2a26e000   cmimcext cmimcext.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2a270000 fffff801`2a27c000   ntosext  ntosext.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2a280000 fffff801`2a318000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Jul 25 23:34:40 2015 (55B45550)
fffff801`2a320000 fffff801`2a37c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:23 2015 (559F388F)
fffff801`2a380000 fffff801`2a3e2000   FLTMGR   FLTMGR.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:13:03 2015 (559F383F)
fffff801`2a3f0000 fffff801`2a417000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:14:19 2015 (559F388B)
fffff801`2a420000 fffff801`2a4bc000   clipsp   clipsp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:19:01 2015 (559F39A5)
fffff801`2a4f0000 fffff801`2a57d000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Thu Jul 09 23:14:36 2015 (559F389C)
fffff801`2a580000 fffff801`2a590000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:31 2015 (559F390F)
fffff801`2a590000 fffff801`2a5f4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:13:04 2015 (559F3840)
fffff801`2a600000 fffff801`2a698000   cng      cng.sys      Thu Jul 16 22:21:56 2015 (55A866C4)
fffff801`2a6a0000 fffff801`2a730000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 21 23:42:15 2015 (55AF1117)
fffff801`2a730000 fffff801`2a73c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2a760000 fffff801`2a77f000   WindowsTrustedRT WindowsTrustedRT.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:48 2015 (559F386C)
fffff801`2a780000 fffff801`2a78b000   WindowsTrustedRTProxy WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:47 2015 (559F386B)
fffff801`2a790000 fffff801`2a7a2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2a7b0000 fffff801`2a7bb000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:45 2015 (559F3A0D)
fffff801`2a7c0000 fffff801`2a815000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 21:40:44 2015 (55A5BA1C)
fffff801`2a820000 fffff801`2a82f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Jul 09 23:17:31 2015 (559F394B)
fffff801`2a830000 fffff801`2a84e000   pdc      pdc.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`2a850000 fffff801`2a869000   CEA      CEA.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:45 2015 (559F38A5)
fffff801`2a870000 fffff801`2a892000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2a8a0000 fffff801`2a918000   spaceport spaceport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:12 2015 (559F3A28)
fffff801`2a920000 fffff801`2a938000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`2a940000 fffff801`2a99e000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:13:04 2015 (559F3840)
fffff801`2a9a0000 fffff801`2a9bd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2a9c0000 fffff801`2aa20000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:13:03 2015 (559F383F)
fffff801`2aa20000 fffff801`2aa39000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:55 2015 (559F3A17)
fffff801`2aa40000 fffff801`2aa69000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2aa70000 fffff801`2aa9d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:21:05 2015 (559F3A21)
fffff801`2aaa0000 fffff801`2aab1000   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:20:56 2015 (559F3A18)
fffff801`2aac0000 fffff801`2aae5000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:22:35 2015 (559F3A7B)
fffff801`2aaf0000 fffff801`2ab01000   modem    modem.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:23:27 2015 (559F3AAF)
fffff801`2ab10000 fffff801`2ab41000   BthA2DP  BthA2DP.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:51 2015 (559F3A4F)
fffff801`2ab50000 fffff801`2ab61000   BthAvrcpTg BthAvrcpTg.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:35 2015 (559F3A3F)
fffff801`2ab70000 fffff801`2ac1c000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:26:43 2015 (559F3B73)
fffff801`2ac70000 fffff801`2ad4c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:48 2015 (559F386C)
fffff801`2ad50000 fffff801`2ad63000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`2ad70000 fffff801`2ad93000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:06 2015 (559F38BA)
fffff801`2ada0000 fffff801`2adad000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`2ae00000 fffff801`2ae4b000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Thu Jul 09 23:19:05 2015 (559F39A9)
fffff801`2ae50000 fffff801`2b060000   NTFS     NTFS.sys     Thu Jul 16 22:33:33 2015 (55A8697D)
fffff801`2b060000 fffff801`2b06d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2b070000 fffff801`2b196000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jul 18 23:02:22 2015 (55AB133E)
fffff801`2b1a0000 fffff801`2b216000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Jul 09 23:14:24 2015 (559F3890)
fffff801`2b220000 fffff801`2b24d000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:18:44 2015 (559F3994)
fffff801`2b250000 fffff801`2b4af000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:15:20 2015 (559F38C8)
fffff801`2b4b0000 fffff801`2b516000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:30 2015 (559F3896)
fffff801`2b520000 fffff801`2b54a000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:23:32 2015 (559F3AB4)
fffff801`2b550000 fffff801`2b5ab000   avgloga  avgloga.sys  Thu May 07 07:50:17 2015 (554B5179)
fffff801`2b5b0000 fffff801`2b5e9000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Wed Jun 10 10:38:26 2015 (55784BE2)
fffff801`2b5f0000 fffff801`2b62f000   avgidsha avgidsha.sys Tue May 12 08:36:49 2015 (5551F3E1)
fffff801`2b630000 fffff801`2b6cf000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:05 2015 (559F38B9)
fffff801`2b6d0000 fffff801`2b6db000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Feb 26 15:08:12 2013 (512D162C)
fffff801`2b6e0000 fffff801`2b740000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:13:01 2015 (559F383D)
fffff801`2b740000 fffff801`2b784000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Thu Jul 09 23:15:26 2015 (559F38CE)
fffff801`2b790000 fffff801`2b7b3000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:15:06 2015 (559F38BA)
fffff801`2b7d0000 fffff801`2b7ee000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2b7f0000 fffff801`2b7fa000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Fri Mar 20 06:18:15 2015 (550BF3E7)
fffff801`2b810000 fffff801`2bacf000   iaStorA  iaStorA.sys  Wed Jul 24 15:28:22 2013 (51F02AD6)
fffff801`2bad0000 fffff801`2bb41000   storport storport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:30 2015 (559F3A3A)
fffff801`2bb50000 fffff801`2bb66000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:45 2015 (559F3A49)
fffff801`2bb70000 fffff801`2bb89000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:57 2015 (559F38B1)
fffff801`2bb90000 fffff801`2bbc8000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:15:05 2015 (559F38B9)
fffff801`2c500000 fffff801`2c531000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`2c540000 fffff801`2c56c000   ccSetx64 ccSetx64.sys Mon Sep 23 23:58:04 2013 (52410DCC)
fffff801`2c570000 fffff801`2c58c000   filecrypt filecrypt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:31 2015 (559F3897)
fffff801`2c590000 fffff801`2c59c000   tbs      tbs.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:59 2015 (559F38B3)
fffff801`2c5a0000 fffff801`2c5aa000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2c5b0000 fffff801`2c5ba000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:20:42 2015 (559F3A0A)
fffff801`2c5c0000 fffff801`2c5d4000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:28 2015 (559F390C)
fffff801`2c5e0000 fffff801`2c5f5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:27 2015 (559F390B)
fffff801`2c600000 fffff801`2c7ea000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jul 21 23:48:26 2015 (55AF128A)
fffff801`2c7f0000 fffff801`2c802000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:33 2015 (559F3911)
fffff801`2c810000 fffff801`2c828000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`2c830000 fffff801`2c83f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`2c840000 fffff801`2c887000   avgwfpa  avgwfpa.sys  Wed Jun 10 10:38:27 2015 (55784BE3)
fffff801`2c890000 fffff801`2c8b1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:17 2015 (559F3889)
fffff801`2c8c0000 fffff801`2c8cf000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Jul 09 23:14:16 2015 (559F3888)
fffff801`2c8d0000 fffff801`2c919000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:24 2015 (559F3890)
fffff801`2c920000 fffff801`2c9b2000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:34 2015 (559F389A)
fffff801`2c9c0000 fffff801`2c9d9000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:25 2015 (559F3A71)
fffff801`2c9e0000 fffff801`2ca0b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:22:40 2015 (559F3A80)
fffff801`2ca10000 fffff801`2ca22000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:31 2015 (559F3A77)
fffff801`2ca30000 fffff801`2ca72000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Tue Jun 16 09:54:55 2015 (55802AAF)
fffff801`2ca80000 fffff801`2caf2000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:26:37 2015 (559F3B6D)
fffff801`2cb00000 fffff801`2cb8c000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:26:34 2015 (559F3B6A)
fffff801`2cb90000 fffff801`2cba0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:27 2015 (559F3893)
fffff801`2cba0000 fffff801`2cbad000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:31 2015 (559F3897)
fffff801`2cbb0000 fffff801`2cbc0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`2cbc0000 fffff801`2cbca000   gpuenergydrv gpuenergydrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:49 2015 (559F3BB5)
fffff801`2cbd0000 fffff801`2cbf9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:26:26 2015 (559F3B62)
fffff801`2cc00000 fffff801`2cc15000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:20:57 2015 (559F3A19)
fffff801`2cc20000 fffff801`2cc3a000   CLVirtualDrive CLVirtualDrive.sys Mon Dec 26 08:26:47 2011 (4EF87617)
fffff801`2cc40000 fffff801`2cc8d000   avgidsdrivera avgidsdrivera.sys Fri Jun 26 03:49:07 2015 (558D03F3)
fffff801`2cc90000 fffff801`2ccb9000   avgdiska avgdiska.sys Wed Mar 11 06:16:03 2015 (550015E3)
fffff801`2ccc0000 fffff801`2ccfb000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:26:31 2015 (559F3B67)
fffff801`2cd00000 fffff801`2cd0a000   WirelessButtonDriver64 WirelessButtonDriver64.sys Thu May 28 16:38:48 2015 (55677CD8)
fffff801`2cd10000 fffff801`2cd1f000   dump_storport dump_storport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:46 2015 (559F3A0E)
fffff801`2cd20000 fffff801`2ce1e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:14:33 2015 (559F3899)
fffff801`2ce20000 fffff801`2ce90000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:27:13 2015 (559F3B91)
fffff801`2ce90000 fffff801`2ced2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:41 2015 (559F38DD)
fffff801`2cee0000 fffff801`2cef4000   mmcss    mmcss.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`2cf00000 fffff801`2cf4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:40 2015 (559F3BAC)
fffff801`2cf50000 fffff801`2cf82000   mqac     mqac.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:25:14 2015 (559F3B1A)
fffff801`2cf90000 fffff801`2cfb6000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:22:31 2015 (559F3A77)
fffff801`2cfd0000 fffff801`2cfe1000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:43 2015 (559F3A0B)
fffff801`2cff0000 fffff801`2cffd000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:21:21 2015 (559F3A31)
fffff801`2d000000 fffff801`2d016000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:05 2015 (559F3A99)
fffff801`2d020000 fffff801`2d036000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:38 2015 (559F3A7E)
fffff801`2d040000 fffff801`2d05a000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:18 2015 (559F3AA6)
fffff801`2d060000 fffff801`2d070000   fssfltr  fssfltr.sys  Tue Apr 01 00:05:34 2014 (533A3B0E)
fffff801`2d070000 fffff801`2d08b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:22:37 2015 (559F3A7D)
fffff801`2d090000 fffff801`2d0aa000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:01 2015 (559F3A95)
fffff801`2d0b0000 fffff801`2d138000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:23:05 2015 (559F3A99)
fffff801`2d140000 fffff801`2d159000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:01 2015 (559F3A95)
fffff801`2d160000 fffff801`2d1e0000   dxgmms2  dxgmms2.sys  Wed Jul 22 00:01:30 2015 (55AF159A)
fffff801`2d1e0000 fffff801`2d1f0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:16:16 2015 (559F3900)
fffff801`2d1f0000 fffff801`2d216000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:34 2015 (559F389A)
fffff801`2d220000 fffff801`2d235000   storqosflt storqosflt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:17:31 2015 (559F394B)
fffff801`2d240000 fffff801`2d272000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:24:58 2015 (559F3B0A)
fffff801`2d280000 fffff801`2d28d000   rdpvideominiport rdpvideominiport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:44 2015 (559F3868)
fffff801`2d290000 fffff801`2d2ae000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:13:01 2015 (559F383D)
fffff801`2d2b0000 fffff801`2d2eb000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:26:59 2015 (559F3B83)
fffff801`2d2f0000 fffff801`2d2fd000   WpdUpFltr WpdUpFltr.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2d300000 fffff801`2d5bf000   dump_iaStorA dump_iaStorA.sys Wed Jul 24 15:28:22 2013 (51F02AD6)
fffff801`2d5e0000 fffff801`2d5fa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`2d800000 fffff801`2d81c000   TeeDriverx64 TeeDriverx64.sys Tue Jul 02 14:38:08 2013 (51D31E10)
fffff801`2d820000 fffff801`2d83c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:26:46 2015 (559F3B76)
fffff801`2d840000 fffff801`2d8b6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Jul 09 23:21:38 2015 (559F3A42)
fffff801`2d8c0000 fffff801`2d997000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Jun 18 03:52:16 2013 (51C011B0)
fffff801`2d9a0000 fffff801`2ddd0000   athwbx   athwbx.sys   Fri Dec 12 00:50:50 2014 (548A823A)
fffff801`2ddd0000 fffff801`2ddde000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:34 2015 (559F3A7A)
fffff801`2dde0000 fffff801`2de4b000   RtsPer   RtsPer.sys   Mon Jun 17 04:32:39 2013 (51BEC9A7)
fffff801`2de50000 fffff801`2de72000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:52 2015 (559F3A14)
fffff801`2de80000 fffff801`2de8c000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Thu Nov 14 11:26:59 2013 (5284F9D3)
fffff801`2de90000 fffff801`2df2b000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Jun 11 23:05:12 2015 (557A4C68)
fffff801`2df30000 fffff801`2df3e000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:20:50 2015 (559F3A12)
fffff801`2df40000 fffff801`2df53000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:53 2015 (559F3A15)
fffff801`2df60000 fffff801`2df72000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:49 2015 (559F3A11)
fffff801`2df80000 fffff801`2df8e000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Feb 26 15:08:10 2013 (512D162A)
fffff801`2df90000 fffff801`2df9e000   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:14:29 2015 (559F3895)
fffff801`2dfa0000 fffff801`2dfae000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Jul 09 23:14:33 2015 (559F3899)
fffff801`2dfb0000 fffff801`2dfbc000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:15:04 2015 (559F38B8)
fffff801`2dfc0000 fffff801`2dfcd000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:34 2015 (559F3A7A)
fffff801`2dfd0000 fffff801`2dfdc000   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:20:43 2015 (559F3A0B)
fffff801`2dfe0000 fffff801`2dfed000   btath_bus btath_bus.sys Mon Jan 21 04:18:42 2013 (50FD07F2)
fffff801`2dff0000 fffff801`2dffe000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:24:51 2015 (559F3B03)
fffff801`2e000000 fffff801`2e07f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Jul 23 22:30:38 2015 (55B1A34E)
fffff801`2e080000 fffff801`2e0a2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:01 2015 (559F38B5)
fffff801`2e0b0000 fffff801`2e0ee000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:39 2015 (559F3BAB)
fffff801`2e100000 fffff801`2e10e000   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:36:03 2015 (559F3DA3)
fffff801`2e110000 fffff801`2e19c000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Fri Jul 05 03:42:01 2013 (51D678C9)
fffff801`2e1a0000 fffff801`2e224000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Thu Jul 23 22:30:59 2015 (55B1A363)
fffff801`2e230000 fffff801`2e2d7000   btfilter btfilter.sys Thu Apr 24 23:01:52 2014 (5359D020)
fffff801`2e2e0000 fffff801`2e2fc000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:26:32 2015 (559F3B68)
fffff801`2e300000 fffff801`2e3ea000   bthport  bthport.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:31 2015 (559F3A3B)
fffff801`2e3f0000 fffff801`2e41b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:20:53 2015 (559F3A15)
fffff801`2e420000 fffff801`2e43d000   WinUSB   WinUSB.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:21:45 2015 (559F3A49)
fffff801`2e440000 fffff801`2e495000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`2e4a0000 fffff801`2e547e00   SPUVCbv_x64 SPUVCbv_x64.sys Wed Jun 03 01:30:38 2015 (556E90FE)
fffff801`2e550000 fffff801`2e590000   BthLEEnum BthLEEnum.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`2e590000 fffff801`2e5bf000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`2e5c0000 fffff801`2e5e0000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:51 2015 (559F3A4F)
fffff801`2e5e0000 fffff801`2e5ee000   btampm   btampm.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:21:44 2015 (559F3A48)
fffff801`2e5f0000 fffff801`2ec2d000   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Fri Jul 17 20:27:57 2015 (55A99D8D)
fffff801`2ec30000 fffff801`2ec4b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:59 2015 (559F3A57)
fffff801`2ec50000 fffff801`2eca6000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:41 2015 (559F3A45)
fffff801`2ecb0000 fffff801`2ecd1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`2ece0000 fffff801`2ed46000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Jul 09 23:20:56 2015 (559F3A18)
fffff801`2ed50000 fffff801`2edb0000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Thu Jul 09 23:21:55 2015 (559F3A53)
fffff801`2edb0000 fffff801`2ede8000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:59 2015 (559F3A57)
fffff801`2f600000 fffff801`2f638000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Fri Jul 26 22:26:58 2013 (51F32FF2)
fffff801`2f640000 fffff801`2f651000   wpcfltr  wpcfltr.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:19:08 2015 (559F39AC)
fffff801`30390000 fffff801`30450000   peauth   peauth.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:18:54 2015 (559F399E)
fffff801`30450000 fffff801`304dc000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:26:41 2015 (559F3B71)
fffff801`304e0000 fffff801`304f4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:24 2015 (559F3A70)
fffff801`30500000 fffff801`30511000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`30520000 fffff801`30542000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:19:07 2015 (559F39AB)
fffff801`30550000 fffff801`3057f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:11 2015 (559F3A9F)
fffff801`30580000 fffff801`30591000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:22 2015 (559F3A6E)
fffff801`305a0000 fffff801`305e0000   SymRdrS  SymRdrS.SYS  Thu Oct 02 18:14:19 2014 (542DCE3B)
fffff803`df07b000 fffff803`df086000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Jul 09 23:14:23 2015 (559F388F)
fffff803`e060d000 fffff803`e0e5f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jul 18 00:07:48 2015 (55A9D114)
fffff803`e0e5f000 fffff803`e0ed0000   hal      hal.dll      Thu Jul 16 22:12:41 2015 (55A86499)
fffff960`7de00000 fffff960`7e181000   win32kfull win32kfull.sys Tue Jul 21 23:48:08 2015 (55AF1278)
fffff960`7e1d0000 fffff960`7e1f3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:16:16 2015 (559F3900)
fffff960`7ef70000 fffff960`7f0cf000   win32kbase win32kbase.sys Tue Jul 21 23:49:41 2015 (55AF12D5)
fffff960`7f0e0000 fffff960`7f0ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Thu Jul 09 23:24:50 2015 (559F3B02)
fffff960`7f0f0000 fffff960`7f12c000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Jul 09 23:16:15 2015 (559F38FF)
fffff960`7f130000 fffff960`7f190000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jul 18 00:13:06 2015 (55A9D252)

Unloaded modules:
fffff801`2d240000 fffff801`2d27b000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0003B000
fffff801`2e080000 fffff801`2e0f3000   IntcDAud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00073000
fffff801`2b7c0000 fffff801`2b7cf000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000F000
fffff801`2c200000 fffff801`2c4bf000   dump_iaStorA
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  002BF000
fffff801`2c4e0000 fffff801`2c4fa000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001A000
fffff801`2bb50000 fffff801`2bb6c000   EhStorClass.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001C000
fffff801`2cc00000 fffff801`2cc13000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff801`2a750000 fffff801`2a760000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff801`2a740000 fffff801`2a748000   avgboota.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff801`2b7c0000 fffff801`2b7ce000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
start             end                 module name
fffff801`2df80000 fffff801`2df8e000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Feb 26 15:08:10 2013 (512D162A)
fffff801`2a6a0000 fffff801`2a730000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 21 23:42:15 2015 (55AF1117)
fffff801`2ad70000 fffff801`2ad93000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:06 2015 (559F38BA)
fffff801`2c920000 fffff801`2c9b2000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:34 2015 (559F389A)
fffff801`2ccc0000 fffff801`2ccfb000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:26:31 2015 (559F3B67)
fffff801`2d9a0000 fffff801`2ddd0000   athwbx   athwbx.sys   Fri Dec 12 00:50:50 2014 (548A823A)
fffff960`7f130000 fffff960`7f190000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jul 18 00:13:06 2015 (55A9D252)
fffff801`2cc90000 fffff801`2ccb9000   avgdiska avgdiska.sys Wed Mar 11 06:16:03 2015 (550015E3)
fffff801`2cc40000 fffff801`2cc8d000   avgidsdrivera avgidsdrivera.sys Fri Jun 26 03:49:07 2015 (558D03F3)
fffff801`2b5f0000 fffff801`2b62f000   avgidsha avgidsha.sys Tue May 12 08:36:49 2015 (5551F3E1)
fffff801`2ca30000 fffff801`2ca72000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Tue Jun 16 09:54:55 2015 (55802AAF)
fffff801`2b550000 fffff801`2b5ab000   avgloga  avgloga.sys  Thu May 07 07:50:17 2015 (554B5179)
fffff801`2b5b0000 fffff801`2b5e9000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Wed Jun 10 10:38:26 2015 (55784BE2)
fffff801`2b7f0000 fffff801`2b7fa000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Fri Mar 20 06:18:15 2015 (550BF3E7)
fffff801`2c840000 fffff801`2c887000   avgwfpa  avgwfpa.sys  Wed Jun 10 10:38:27 2015 (55784BE3)
fffff801`2c5c0000 fffff801`2c5d4000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:28 2015 (559F390C)
fffff801`2c7f0000 fffff801`2c802000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:33 2015 (559F3911)
fffff801`2dfa0000 fffff801`2dfae000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Jul 09 23:14:33 2015 (559F3899)
fffff801`2c5b0000 fffff801`2c5ba000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:20:42 2015 (559F3A0A)
fffff801`2a250000 fffff801`2a25b000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2e080000 fffff801`2e0a2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:01 2015 (559F38B5)
fffff801`2e5e0000 fffff801`2e5ee000   btampm   btampm.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:21:44 2015 (559F3A48)
fffff801`2dfe0000 fffff801`2dfed000   btath_bus btath_bus.sys Mon Jan 21 04:18:42 2013 (50FD07F2)
fffff801`2e230000 fffff801`2e2d7000   btfilter btfilter.sys Thu Apr 24 23:01:52 2014 (5359D020)
fffff801`2ab10000 fffff801`2ab41000   BthA2DP  BthA2DP.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:51 2015 (559F3A4F)
fffff801`2ab50000 fffff801`2ab61000   BthAvrcpTg BthAvrcpTg.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:35 2015 (559F3A3F)
fffff801`2e5c0000 fffff801`2e5e0000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:51 2015 (559F3A4F)
fffff801`2e550000 fffff801`2e590000   BthLEEnum BthLEEnum.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`2bb50000 fffff801`2bb66000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:45 2015 (559F3A49)
fffff801`2aac0000 fffff801`2aae5000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:22:35 2015 (559F3A7B)
fffff801`2e300000 fffff801`2e3ea000   bthport  bthport.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:31 2015 (559F3A3B)
fffff801`2e2e0000 fffff801`2e2fc000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:26:32 2015 (559F3B68)
fffff801`2c540000 fffff801`2c56c000   ccSetx64 ccSetx64.sys Mon Sep 23 23:58:04 2013 (52410DCC)
fffff960`7f0f0000 fffff960`7f12c000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Jul 09 23:16:15 2015 (559F38FF)
fffff801`2c500000 fffff801`2c531000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`2a850000 fffff801`2a869000   CEA      CEA.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:45 2015 (559F38A5)
fffff801`2a280000 fffff801`2a318000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Jul 25 23:34:40 2015 (55B45550)
fffff801`2a9c0000 fffff801`2aa20000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:13:03 2015 (559F383F)
fffff801`2a590000 fffff801`2a5f4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:13:04 2015 (559F3840)
fffff801`2a420000 fffff801`2a4bc000   clipsp   clipsp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:19:01 2015 (559F39A5)
fffff801`2cc20000 fffff801`2cc3a000   CLVirtualDrive CLVirtualDrive.sys Mon Dec 26 08:26:47 2011 (4EF87617)
fffff801`2df90000 fffff801`2df9e000   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:14:29 2015 (559F3895)
fffff801`2a260000 fffff801`2a26e000   cmimcext cmimcext.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2a600000 fffff801`2a698000   cng      cng.sys      Thu Jul 16 22:21:56 2015 (55A866C4)
fffff801`2cfd0000 fffff801`2cfe1000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:43 2015 (559F3A0B)
fffff801`30500000 fffff801`30511000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`2aa20000 fffff801`2aa39000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:55 2015 (559F3A17)
fffff801`2cb00000 fffff801`2cb8c000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:26:34 2015 (559F3B6A)
fffff801`2cbd0000 fffff801`2cbf9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:26:26 2015 (559F3B62)
fffff801`2b7d0000 fffff801`2b7ee000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2ecb0000 fffff801`2ecd1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`2d5e0000 fffff801`2d5fa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`2d300000 fffff801`2d5bf000   dump_iaStorA dump_iaStorA.sys Wed Jul 24 15:28:22 2013 (51F02AD6)
fffff801`2cd10000 fffff801`2cd1f000   dump_storport dump_storport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:46 2015 (559F3A0E)
fffff801`2c600000 fffff801`2c7ea000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jul 21 23:48:26 2015 (55AF128A)
fffff801`2d160000 fffff801`2d1e0000   dxgmms2  dxgmms2.sys  Wed Jul 22 00:01:30 2015 (55AF159A)
fffff801`2e440000 fffff801`2e495000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`2c570000 fffff801`2c58c000   filecrypt filecrypt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:31 2015 (559F3897)
fffff801`2bb70000 fffff801`2bb89000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:57 2015 (559F38B1)
fffff801`2a380000 fffff801`2a3e2000   FLTMGR   FLTMGR.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:13:03 2015 (559F383F)
fffff801`2b060000 fffff801`2b06d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2d060000 fffff801`2d070000   fssfltr  fssfltr.sys  Tue Apr 01 00:05:34 2014 (533A3B0E)
fffff801`2b630000 fffff801`2b6cf000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:05 2015 (559F38B9)
fffff801`2b4b0000 fffff801`2b516000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:30 2015 (559F3896)
fffff801`2cbc0000 fffff801`2cbca000   gpuenergydrv gpuenergydrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:49 2015 (559F3BB5)
fffff803`e0e5f000 fffff803`e0ed0000   hal      hal.dll      Thu Jul 16 22:12:41 2015 (55A86499)
fffff801`2ec30000 fffff801`2ec4b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:59 2015 (559F3A57)
fffff801`2aa70000 fffff801`2aa9d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:21:05 2015 (559F3A21)
fffff801`2aaa0000 fffff801`2aab1000   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:20:56 2015 (559F3A18)
fffff801`2b6d0000 fffff801`2b6db000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Feb 26 15:08:12 2013 (512D162C)
fffff801`2de80000 fffff801`2de8c000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Thu Nov 14 11:26:59 2013 (5284F9D3)
fffff801`2cd20000 fffff801`2ce1e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:14:33 2015 (559F3899)
fffff801`2de50000 fffff801`2de72000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:52 2015 (559F3A14)
fffff801`2b810000 fffff801`2bacf000   iaStorA  iaStorA.sys  Wed Jul 24 15:28:22 2013 (51F02AD6)
fffff801`2e5f0000 fffff801`2ec2d000   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Fri Jul 17 20:27:57 2015 (55A99D8D)
fffff801`2aa40000 fffff801`2aa69000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2df40000 fffff801`2df53000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:53 2015 (559F3A15)
fffff803`df07b000 fffff803`df086000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Jul 09 23:14:23 2015 (559F388F)
fffff801`2cff0000 fffff801`2cffd000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:21:21 2015 (559F3A31)
fffff801`2ece0000 fffff801`2ed46000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Jul 09 23:20:56 2015 (559F3A18)
fffff801`2a3f0000 fffff801`2a417000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:14:19 2015 (559F388B)
fffff801`2b220000 fffff801`2b24d000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:18:44 2015 (559F3994)
fffff801`2e100000 fffff801`2e10e000   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:36:03 2015 (559F3DA3)
fffff801`2d000000 fffff801`2d016000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:05 2015 (559F3A99)
fffff801`2d1f0000 fffff801`2d216000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:34 2015 (559F389A)
fffff801`2a4f0000 fffff801`2a57d000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Thu Jul 09 23:14:36 2015 (559F389C)
fffff801`2cee0000 fffff801`2cef4000   mmcss    mmcss.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`2aaf0000 fffff801`2ab01000   modem    modem.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:23:27 2015 (559F3AAF)
fffff801`2d1e0000 fffff801`2d1f0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:16:16 2015 (559F3900)
fffff801`2df60000 fffff801`2df72000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:49 2015 (559F3A11)
fffff801`2a9a0000 fffff801`2a9bd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2d140000 fffff801`2d159000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:01 2015 (559F3A95)
fffff801`2cf50000 fffff801`2cf82000   mqac     mqac.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:25:14 2015 (559F3B1A)
fffff801`2ce20000 fffff801`2ce90000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:27:13 2015 (559F3B91)
fffff801`2cf00000 fffff801`2cf4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:40 2015 (559F3BAC)
fffff801`2e0b0000 fffff801`2e0ee000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:39 2015 (559F3BAB)
fffff801`2c830000 fffff801`2c83f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`2a7b0000 fffff801`2a7bb000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:45 2015 (559F3A0D)
fffff801`2d040000 fffff801`2d05a000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:18 2015 (559F3AA6)
fffff801`2a320000 fffff801`2a37c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:23 2015 (559F388F)
fffff801`2cbb0000 fffff801`2cbc0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`2b790000 fffff801`2b7b3000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:15:06 2015 (559F38BA)
fffff801`2b070000 fffff801`2b196000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jul 18 23:02:22 2015 (55AB133E)
fffff801`2d020000 fffff801`2d036000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:38 2015 (559F3A7E)
fffff801`2dfc0000 fffff801`2dfcd000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:34 2015 (559F3A7A)
fffff801`2cf90000 fffff801`2cfb6000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:22:31 2015 (559F3A77)
fffff801`2ca10000 fffff801`2ca22000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:31 2015 (559F3A77)
fffff801`2c8d0000 fffff801`2c919000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:24 2015 (559F3890)
fffff801`2b1a0000 fffff801`2b216000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Jul 09 23:14:24 2015 (559F3890)
fffff801`2c810000 fffff801`2c828000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`2cba0000 fffff801`2cbad000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:31 2015 (559F3897)
fffff801`2cb90000 fffff801`2cba0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:27 2015 (559F3893)
fffff803`e060d000 fffff803`e0e5f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jul 18 00:07:48 2015 (55A9D114)
fffff801`2ae50000 fffff801`2b060000   NTFS     NTFS.sys     Thu Jul 16 22:33:33 2015 (55A8697D)
fffff801`2a270000 fffff801`2a27c000   ntosext  ntosext.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2c5a0000 fffff801`2c5aa000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2d0b0000 fffff801`2d138000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:23:05 2015 (559F3A99)
fffff801`2c9e0000 fffff801`2ca0b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:22:40 2015 (559F3A80)
fffff801`2a870000 fffff801`2a892000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2a7c0000 fffff801`2a815000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 21:40:44 2015 (55A5BA1C)
fffff801`2a790000 fffff801`2a7a2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2a830000 fffff801`2a84e000   pdc      pdc.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`30390000 fffff801`30450000   peauth   peauth.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:18:54 2015 (559F399E)
fffff801`2ec50000 fffff801`2eca6000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:41 2015 (559F3A45)
fffff801`2a230000 fffff801`2a247000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Jul 09 23:12:57 2015 (559F3839)
fffff801`2ca80000 fffff801`2caf2000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:26:37 2015 (559F3B6D)
fffff801`2dff0000 fffff801`2dffe000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:24:51 2015 (559F3B03)
fffff801`2d240000 fffff801`2d272000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:24:58 2015 (559F3B0A)
fffff801`2d280000 fffff801`2d28d000   rdpvideominiport rdpvideominiport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:44 2015 (559F3868)
fffff801`2b740000 fffff801`2b784000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Thu Jul 09 23:15:26 2015 (559F38CE)
fffff801`2e590000 fffff801`2e5bf000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`2d090000 fffff801`2d0aa000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:01 2015 (559F3A95)
fffff801`2d8c0000 fffff801`2d997000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue Jun 18 03:52:16 2013 (51C011B0)
fffff801`2dde0000 fffff801`2de4b000   RtsPer   RtsPer.sys   Mon Jun 17 04:32:39 2013 (51BEC9A7)
fffff801`2a8a0000 fffff801`2a918000   spaceport spaceport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:12 2015 (559F3A28)
fffff801`2e4a0000 fffff801`2e547e00   SPUVCbv_x64 SPUVCbv_x64.sys Wed Jun 03 01:30:38 2015 (556E90FE)
fffff801`30450000 fffff801`304dc000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:26:41 2015 (559F3B71)
fffff801`2ab70000 fffff801`2ac1c000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:26:43 2015 (559F3B73)
fffff801`2ce90000 fffff801`2ced2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:41 2015 (559F38DD)
fffff801`2bad0000 fffff801`2bb41000   storport storport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:30 2015 (559F3A3A)
fffff801`2d220000 fffff801`2d235000   storqosflt storqosflt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:17:31 2015 (559F394B)
fffff801`2e110000 fffff801`2e19c000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Fri Jul 05 03:42:01 2013 (51D678C9)
fffff801`2dfd0000 fffff801`2dfdc000   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:20:43 2015 (559F3A0B)
fffff801`2f600000 fffff801`2f638000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Fri Jul 26 22:26:58 2013 (51F32FF2)
fffff801`305a0000 fffff801`305e0000   SymRdrS  SymRdrS.SYS  Thu Oct 02 18:14:19 2014 (542DCE3B)
fffff801`2de90000 fffff801`2df2b000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Jun 11 23:05:12 2015 (557A4C68)
fffff801`2c590000 fffff801`2c59c000   tbs      tbs.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:59 2015 (559F38B3)
fffff801`2b250000 fffff801`2b4af000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:15:20 2015 (559F38C8)
fffff801`304e0000 fffff801`304f4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:24 2015 (559F3A70)
fffff801`2c8c0000 fffff801`2c8cf000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Jul 09 23:14:16 2015 (559F3888)
fffff801`2c890000 fffff801`2c8b1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:17 2015 (559F3889)
fffff801`2d800000 fffff801`2d81c000   TeeDriverx64 TeeDriverx64.sys Tue Jul 02 14:38:08 2013 (51D31E10)
fffff801`2a200000 fffff801`2a223000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff960`7f0e0000 fffff960`7f0ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Thu Jul 09 23:24:50 2015 (559F3B02)
fffff801`30550000 fffff801`3057f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:11 2015 (559F3A9F)
fffff801`2edb0000 fffff801`2ede8000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:59 2015 (559F3A57)
fffff801`2cc00000 fffff801`2cc15000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:20:57 2015 (559F3A19)
fffff801`2e3f0000 fffff801`2e41b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:20:53 2015 (559F3A15)
fffff801`2df30000 fffff801`2df3e000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:20:50 2015 (559F3A12)
fffff801`2d820000 fffff801`2d83c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:26:46 2015 (559F3B76)
fffff801`2e000000 fffff801`2e07f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Jul 23 22:30:38 2015 (55B1A34E)
fffff801`2e1a0000 fffff801`2e224000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Thu Jul 23 22:30:59 2015 (55B1A363)
fffff801`2d840000 fffff801`2d8b6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Jul 09 23:21:38 2015 (559F3A42)
fffff801`2ed50000 fffff801`2edb0000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Thu Jul 09 23:21:55 2015 (559F3A53)
fffff801`2a820000 fffff801`2a82f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Jul 09 23:17:31 2015 (559F394B)
fffff801`2a920000 fffff801`2a938000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`2a940000 fffff801`2a99e000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:13:04 2015 (559F3840)
fffff801`2b6e0000 fffff801`2b740000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:13:01 2015 (559F383D)
fffff801`2ddd0000 fffff801`2ddde000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:34 2015 (559F3A7A)
fffff801`2c9c0000 fffff801`2c9d9000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:25 2015 (559F3A71)
fffff801`30580000 fffff801`30591000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:22 2015 (559F3A6E)
fffff801`2d070000 fffff801`2d08b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:22:37 2015 (559F3A7D)
fffff801`2c5e0000 fffff801`2c5f5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:27 2015 (559F390B)
fffff801`2ac70000 fffff801`2ad4c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:48 2015 (559F386C)
fffff801`2ae00000 fffff801`2ae4b000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Thu Jul 09 23:19:05 2015 (559F39A9)
fffff801`2ad50000 fffff801`2ad63000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`30520000 fffff801`30542000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:19:07 2015 (559F39AB)
fffff801`2a580000 fffff801`2a590000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:31 2015 (559F390F)
fffff801`2b520000 fffff801`2b54a000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:23:32 2015 (559F3AB4)
fffff960`7e1d0000 fffff960`7e1f3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:16:16 2015 (559F3900)
fffff960`7ef70000 fffff960`7f0cf000   win32kbase win32kbase.sys Tue Jul 21 23:49:41 2015 (55AF12D5)
fffff960`7de00000 fffff960`7e181000   win32kfull win32kfull.sys Tue Jul 21 23:48:08 2015 (55AF1278)
fffff801`2a760000 fffff801`2a77f000   WindowsTrustedRT WindowsTrustedRT.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:48 2015 (559F386C)
fffff801`2a780000 fffff801`2a78b000   WindowsTrustedRTProxy WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:47 2015 (559F386B)
fffff801`2e420000 fffff801`2e43d000   WinUSB   WinUSB.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:21:45 2015 (559F3A49)
fffff801`2cd00000 fffff801`2cd0a000   WirelessButtonDriver64 WirelessButtonDriver64.sys Thu May 28 16:38:48 2015 (55677CD8)
fffff801`2dfb0000 fffff801`2dfbc000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:15:04 2015 (559F38B8)
fffff801`2a730000 fffff801`2a73c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`2bb90000 fffff801`2bbc8000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:15:05 2015 (559F38B9)
fffff801`2f640000 fffff801`2f651000   wpcfltr  wpcfltr.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:19:08 2015 (559F39AC)
fffff801`2d2f0000 fffff801`2d2fd000   WpdUpFltr WpdUpFltr.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`2ada0000 fffff801`2adad000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`2d290000 fffff801`2d2ae000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:13:01 2015 (559F383D)
fffff801`2d2b0000 fffff801`2d2eb000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:26:59 2015 (559F3B83)

Unloaded modules:
fffff801`2d240000 fffff801`2d27b000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0003B000
fffff801`2e080000 fffff801`2e0f3000   IntcDAud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00073000
fffff801`2b7c0000 fffff801`2b7cf000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000F000
fffff801`2c200000 fffff801`2c4bf000   dump_iaStorA
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  002BF000
fffff801`2c4e0000 fffff801`2c4fa000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001A000
fffff801`2bb50000 fffff801`2bb6c000   EhStorClass.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001C000
fffff801`2cc00000 fffff801`2cc13000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff801`2a750000 fffff801`2a760000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff801`2a740000 fffff801`2a748000   avgboota.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff801`2b7c0000 fffff801`2b7ce000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
Bugcheck code 1000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 ffffd000`4b28bb30 ffffd000`4b787fa0 fffff803`e06b288b


[/FONT]
```


----------



## tgehler (Jul 31, 2015)

Many thanks for that, sorry for delay - I've been away.
Yes it was Ethernet driver. all is well now, no I never had this problem in w7.
BTW Microsoft have already sent a patch for problems with dual monitors on w10!

Keep well.


----------

